# Blood dripping from sheath??



## soph21 (14 March 2010)

My sec A Buddie is out on loan to a friend to keep her yearling company, she rang me this morning and said he had blood dripping out of his sheath 
I went straight up there, I cant see where exactly its comig from, he's still his normal happy self, still eating. Theres no heat or swelling.
We cleaned it up and turned him back out.
I went back this evening and its still trickling blood? If its still the same in the morning, I'll be getting a vet out, he never gets it out when he's relaxed so I cant see where or why.
I tried google to see if anyone else has experienced this, I have spoken to lots of top comp riders today and they have never heard of it.

Soph x


----------



## PennyJ (14 March 2010)

Sorry, but if he'd been mine, I'd have had a vet out today to sedate him and find out what the problem was.  I bet you wouldn't have waited over 24 hours if it had been your foof that had unexplained bleeding like that...


----------



## soph21 (14 March 2010)

Theres no swelling, heat, he's happy and healthy. He's still eating for britain, still being his cheeky self. 

I spoke to vet and as its only dripping slightly he said not to worry unti tomorow unless it worsens. 
It hasn't been 24 hours  
I just thought Id see if anyone else had experienced anything like it.


----------



## cptrayes (14 March 2010)

A pony on here with the same plus a nosebleed two weeks ago had leukemia. 

Bladder stones or a sever bladder infection can also do it.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (14 March 2010)

clients horse showed similar a few weeks ago and it turned out he had a urinary tract infection and then had been kicking at himself after weeing (due to the discomfort) and had nicked himself,hence the blood.
worth taking a wee sample if you catch him in the act between now and vet visit i would say xxx


----------



## lochpearl (15 March 2010)

Can you stick your hand up into his sheath and check there is nothing there? I ask because someone I know had the same problem, when the vet came out a bit of flint had got up into the sheath and cut it.

On a worse note, I had this with one of my previous geldings, it turned out to be bleeding from his kidney, he ended up having an operation to remove the kidney, a year later the other kidney started bleeding too so I lost him. I really do think you need to get the vet out just to see.


----------



## MontyandZoom (15 March 2010)

cptrayes said:



			A pony on here with the same plus a nosebleed two weeks ago had leukemia. /QUOTE]


This was my boy Monty  The bleeding itself had come from a severe bladder infection which could not heal due to his underlying illness. His started dripping at night and I admittedly, after a call to my vet, had the vet out the next morning. However, the vet is definately needed, especially as there is no obvious external source of the bleeding.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## soph21 (15 March 2010)

So sorry to hear about Monty. xx

The vet came out at lunchtime as this morning it was still dripping and it was sore when i touched the outside of his sheath.
He didnt want to ACP him at this stage as he 'thinks' its only an infection, so if he had got him to drop it out he might have struggled to get it back up then the infection would worsen. He couldn't feel anything inside that worried him, the blood is def inside his sheath, not coming out of his penis, I didnt think it was yesterday.
So he's on 6 day course of anti biotics. BUT if its still bleeding on Wed then he will come straight back out and sedate him to look further in to it.

Thanks for all the replies 
Im still not having a big sigh of relief until Wed/Thurs are over.
xx


----------



## SO1 (15 March 2010)

I hope he gets better soon though i am not sure I understand the vets reasoning for not sedating to get a better look. Does he not have to get it out anyway to have a wee so in what way is that different from him having it out when sedated.


----------



## cptrayes (15 March 2010)

I don't understand what your vet is saying at all. An infection which will cause bleeding from the sheath not the bladder sounds extremely unlikely to me. But a cut or some damage that needs cleaning and treating or maybe stitching is surely much more likely? I completely don't get why he has not made an effort to find out what the source of the blood is. If he was mine I'd get another vet.


----------



## kittyandnewt (15 March 2010)

If it was my gelding id be happy enough to give anti biotics a go for a few days, as you say hes happy and eating and not "sick". they should start to work by then if theyre going to. I actually think your vet was right to not risk a prolapsed penis, its not pleasant for the poor boy. The difference is when he pees he has control over his muscles, acp is a muscle relaxant, therefore risk of prolapse hence its not usually used in stalloins. hope your boy feels better.


----------



## soph21 (16 March 2010)

Thanks Kitty, that is exactly why he didnt 
He said IF he has an infection and his penis is dropped for hours its not going to help him. Today the blood is less and thicker so I think its clotting and stopping. He's still happy and healthy and eating. He's taking his medication in his breakfast 
If the blood hasn't stopped by tomorrow he'll be back to ACP, atleast then the vet feels that the anti biotics will be in his system so he wouldn't be worried about it staying out for too long 

My vet is very good, and knows what he's talking about, I trust his judgement and so far its working


----------



## Sprout (16 March 2010)

My old cob had a similar problem - I got the vet out, who sedated him so she could take a proper look, and he had a Squamous Cell carcinoma (sp?) 

Hope you can get a proper diagnosis and treatment soon.


----------



## soph21 (16 March 2010)

Its looking pretty good tonight!!
So I think my experienced vet might have got it right!
Strange that eh??!!


----------

